# Brigalow yeast now



## pablo_h (25/2/16)

Hi all.
I've read a lot about this in the past, (eg mauri 514, what is coopers yeast etc etc), just wondering if anything has changed now.
So far still limted to whatever big-w/ww sells, a brew shop visit is not going to happen for a while.
I hate coopers kit yeast, it just has a flavour I hate. Palmer describes it as "woody",m that seems about right, and the warmer you brew and/or bottle condition, the worse it gets.
I've heard 514 is good for being neutral flavoured brewed at high temps though, and that and brigalow yeast was/is 514.

I have tried brewing in a makeshift cooler bag (with recultured coopers pale ale yeast), but that's been slow (3 weeks and still not finished), probably underpitched, but that is fine as I was after stressed fruity/banana flavours which requires that.
But anyway, too slow! As I'll be out of HB in a week, and this batch will take another 4 week at least inc bottle conditioning time.

So, I need a warm weather neutral yeast to brew at room temp so I can use all 3 fermenters I have in order to stock up before trying a cold/insulated 20C brew again.

But, I just grabbed a brigalow yeast pack from big-w and there's no 514 reference printed on it. Just "imported from Europe". So anyone know what the recent brigalow yeast packs actually are? I don't want to use them if they make off flavours at 26C


----------



## Barry (26/2/16)

Doesn't answer your question but there are a lot of good dry yeasts available now. Order on line, yeast and postage are fairly cheap. Safale US05 is a good clean, neutral yeast. http://www.fermentis.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/SFA_US05.pdf
Hope this helps.


----------



## pcmfisher (26/2/16)

I don't know what sort it is, but I bet its not big enough.


----------



## wynnum1 (26/2/16)

Do not think there is a warm weather neutral yeast, the coopers yeast have at lower temperatures 13° to 15° and worked OK but think it does strip flavor and do think there is some lager yeast as put some bottled sediment in fridge and fermented out .
_MANGROVE JACK'S M54_ CALIFORNIAN _LAGER_ may be worth trying but at cooler then room temperature.


----------



## QldKev (26/2/16)

Try the Mangrove Jacks Workhorse yeast for upper temper ferments


----------



## pablo_h (2/3/16)

Well if I could get to a brew shop, I could try these. In fact mangrove jacks saison yeast seems appealing.
I got prompted in another thread to try ebay, as some sellers offer 3x packs for $14 with free postage; a lot better than B&M HBS that charge $5 a pack and minimum $10 postage even of it's a few dry yeast packs that can fit in an envelope.
E: Haven't found any warm weather yeasts from ebay sellers though  But solves a problem for the next 18-20C insulated box at least I guess. I suppose I have to wait until the weather cools.


----------



## pablo_h (2/3/16)

For S&G as coopers kits were on sale for $10, I did a coopers draught with 2 packs of brigalow yeast, just to compare with coopers kit and their kit yeast I did in Jan.
Airlock bubbling within hours, high krausen the first night. Seems as vigorous as cooper kit yeast at least.
E: I had the laundry sink full of chilled water to cool down the partial, fermenter is still sitting in it, was 16C when pitched, 18C the next day after krausen, currently 22C... 
Going to take it out the sink soon so I can use the washing machine and obviously it's cooler than 22C during over night ambient anyway. Time for it to brew at warmer ambients in order to compare to cooper kit yeast 
(I like learning "why" rather being told "not to"  )


----------

